# Arkansas Intelligence Summary 15 MAR 2022



## goatman5000 (Jan 14, 2022)

*15 MAR INTSUM*
All Sources Available at www.ArkansasIntel.com 

*Covid*
United Airlines will let unvaccinated employees, previously suspended, come back to work.

GiveSendGo will refund all remaining donations related to the Canadian Trucker convoy. This will prevent seizure by Canadian courts due to an ongoing class action lawsuit by Ottawa residents seeking to seize the funds. (Analyst Comment: Hats off to GiveSendGo for not complying to Canada’s authoritarian orders and standing up for freedom. Please use them in the future for any fundraisers.)

Pfizer recorded 158,000 adverse reactions to the vaccine and disclosed these reactions to the FDA in order to license the Pfizer Covid-19 vaccine. (Analyst Comment: This proves the FDA lied on behalf of Pfizer. Both groups knew the vaccine was not safe but publicly claimed it was “safe and effective.”) 

China is struggling with a new wave of Covid with 1,000 reported cases. (Analyst Comment: China recently implemented an aggressive “Covid Zero” policy in preparation for the olympics. This policy failed as it is impossible to stop the spread of the virus. Instead China has only delayed transmission of existing variants.)

Arkansas Covid-19 hospitalizations drop below 400, the lowest point since November 2021.

Slowdowns and traffic jams in Washington DC as the US trucker convoy arrives.

US Surgeon General asks big tech companies to submit data on the prevalence of COVID-19 “misinformation” on social media, instant messengers, search engines, e-commerce platforms, and crowdsourcing platforms.

The Pentagon asked the Supreme Court to block a lower court injunction allowing deployment of unvaccinated Navy SEALs. (Analyst Comment: The Pentagon claims that if even one Seal gets Covid it would compromise missions. This is a blatant lie as the vaccine does not prevent infection or spread of Covid. The Pentagon lost and now they are being vindictive, trying to punish unvaccinated Navy Seals.) 

Pfizer's CEO, Albert Bourla, claimed President Trump’s senior adviser, Jared Kushner, wanted to divert vaccine doses from Canada, Japan, and Latin American countries, to the United States. (Analyst Comment: This is more distraction from the crumbling Covid narrative. The media, government and pharma is running out of options. Their tactics are blame Trump and anyone other than them, bury the disclosures in other news like the Ukraine war, and hide the real data. The truth is coming out bit-by-bit.)

Young children across the US are behind in reading due to distance learning and missed school as a part of Covid lockdown policies.

Police in New Zealand forced out vaccine-mandate protestors and towed 300 vehicles near parliament.

The University of Arkansas has dropped its campus-wide mask mandate, effective immediately.

The WHO (World Health Organization) is partnering with VCI to create a framework for a global vaccine passport. VCI is the same group that produced the SMART Health Cards that have already been adopted in several states. (Analyst Comment: The authoritarians lost the battle to force this on everyone through mandates. Now they will try to slowly roll out the system voluntarily. If they can get airlines and major businesses on board, most people will participate since they do not want to be shut out of international travel or employment opportunities.) 

OSHA has officially withdrawn its vaccine mandate and testing requirements after being challenged in court by the Informed Consent Action Network. (Analyst Comment: Previously, OSHA had paused the mandate after numerous challenges, but held the ability to reinstate it at any time. Now OSHA has removed the Mandate completely.) 

Iran launched a missile attack on the US Consulate complex in Northern Iraq in retaliation for an Israeli strike in Syria that killed two soldiers.


*Ukraine - Russia War*
An American journalist was killed in Ukraine and another was injured while working in a suburb of Kyiv.

Russia has requested economic and military aid from China. In response the United States threatened “consequences” for China if they provide any military aid.

The World Health Organization advised Ukraine to destroy “high-threat pathogens” in labs to prevent disease spread.

The European Union is banning search engines and social media platforms from “reproducing” content from sanctioned Russian media outlets. 

Facebook and Instagram will temporarily allow calls for violence against Russia.

Tik-Tok Stars are receiving briefings on the Ukraine war from the White House. (Analyst Comment: This is a desperate effort to control information flow. The US is arguably the most propagandized country on the planet.) 

Alternative search engine DuckDuckGo will begin down-ranking sites “associated with Russian disinformation.”

Dozens attended a protest against the Russian invasion in Fayetteville, Arkansas on March 5th. The protest was organized by the Arkansas Nonviolence Alliance.

The Ukraine-Russia conflict is causing disruptions to Ukrainian grain production. Egypt, Indonesia, Bangladesh, Pakistan, Turkey, Morocco, Tunisia, Lebanon, Yemen and the Philippines are the countries most impacted. 

Russia introduces new law to jail people who share “misinformation” for up to 15 years.

CNN pulls reporters out of Russia after the country has threatened arrest of journalists for “misinformation.” 

German Chancellor Olaf Scholz says Ukraine’s membership in NATO will not happen. (Analyst Comment: We’ve spotted some signs where Putin appears to be plotting an exit and it looks like the Chancellor is playing along. This may be the beginning of a path forward towards de-escalating the Ukraine conflict, but it is still early.) 

The Ukrainian Orthodox Church in Mountain Home, Arkansas will be holding a rally in support of Ukrainian citizens. 

US Senators call on the Treasury Department to prevent Russians from using cryptocurrency to evade sanctions.

RT (Russian Times) shut down its US branch and laid off all of its American staff.

Biden asks congress for $10 billion in Ukraine assistance.

Putin calls for a normalization of global relations and says there is no need for sanctions on Russia. (Analyst Comment: It looks like Putin is already crafting an exit strategy. He needs a way out of the Ukraine war while getting concessions from NATO. A long-term Russian engagement in Ukraine will likely turn into a mess for Putin so he needs to get out relatively soon.)

BBC has pulled all reporters from Moscow after Russia passed new legislation criminalizing “misinformation.” (Analyst Comment: Russia is retaliating for western sanctions, but is only isolating itself in the process. Short-term this helps Putin save face, but long term this strategy will turn many Russian citizens against him. He is playing a risky game that appears unsustainable.) 

Russia is recommending fertilizer makers halt all exports.

As nations begin to ban importation of Russian crude oil and gas, expect gas prices to go higher. Fortunately there may be some relief if a nuclear deal with Iran is finalized, resulting in open trade of Iranian oil again. Other factors to watch include ramping up oil exports from OPEC+, releases from strategic oil reserves and supply increases from local producers. These efforts may help eventually drive down prices, but don’t expect to see a dent for at least a month. 

Hillary Clinton criticized cryptocurrency exchanges who refused to ban Russians saying, “I was disappointed to see that some of the so-called crypto exchanges, not all of them but some of them, are refusing to end transactions with Russia – you know, from some I don’t know, philosophy of libertarianism or whatever.” (Analyst Comment: Crypto bulls have long held that cryptocurrencies are resistant to government efforts to control them. As sanctions on Russia are implemented, and Russians pile into cryptocurrencies as an alternative to the locked-out Ruble, it looks like that thesis is going to be tested. The Russian invasion of Ukraine provides the perfect cover for governments to attempt a crackdown on crypto. We’ll see how cryptos like Bitcoin and Etherium handle the pressure and what governments will try to bring crypto under their control.)

Arkansas Governor Asa Hutchinson has told state agencies to review contracts for any ties with Russia.

Russia has taken full control of the city of Kherson, a major port city along the Black Sea.

Russia has ramped up cyberattacks against US banks. (Analyst Comment: Cyberattacks aren’t new and most attacks are not widely reported. So while cyberattacks are a threat, it’s not time to panic yet. There is a lot of fear porn out there warning of imminent power grid collapses and WWIII. Don’t fall for the hype. The best way to protect yourself is maintain close control of your finances, avoid major banks, and diversify your accounts with different banks.)

Ukraine has asked ICANN to delete Russian domain names, a move that would remove about 5 million domains. (Analyst Comment: This would effectively block Russia from the internet. Turning ICANN, which controls domain names globally, into a political organization is a very bad idea. It would allow all kinds of governments to mass erase people, alternative news and even entire countries from the net. So far ICANN seems committed to maintaining neutrality, but this could change.)

Russia calls for UN Security Council meeting over American-funded biolabs in Ukraine.

Joe Biden has signed an executive order directing the US Treasury Department and other federal agencies to study the impact of cryptocurrency on financial stability and national security.


*Arkansas*
An Arkansas corrections officer assisting Deputies in Pulaski county, was fatally shot while responding to a domestic disturbance.

Students at North Little Rock high school staged a protest demanding the removal of a teacher over allegations of sexual assault made over social media. The school was briefly put on lockdown as a result of the protests.

Arkansas continues to beat revenue forecasts due to stronger than expected tax revenue. The state is on track for a budget surplus of $317 million by the end of the fiscal year, June 30th.

Arkansas Attorney General Leslie Rutledge has announced an investigation into GoFundMe over potential violations of the Arkansas Deceptive Trade Practices Act. 

Two children of the Parkin, Arkansas Mayor are accused of conspiracy to commit arson, reckless burning, and criminal mischief. 

The Department of Justice offers a 70 to 87-month “plea deal” for Richard ‘Bigo’ Barnett, of Arkansas, for his participation in the January 6th Capitol protest where he was pictured with his feet on Congresswoman Nancy Pelosi’s desk. (Analyst Comment: Barnett has no criminal history and was completely non-violent. While violent criminals are released without bail around the country, protestors who were let into the Capitol face years in prison. This is fascism and our government is now openly taking political prisoners.) 

UFC fighter and Arkansas resident, Bryce Mitchell said in an interview, "If this country is invaded and everybody's saying well, ‘we got to evacuate. we got to leave,’ I will not. I will dig my boots in Arkansas soil and I will fight for the people that I love, for the land that I love and the wildlife that I love, but I'm not going overseas to fight.” 

The White County Sheriff’s office warned of a scammer going by the name Detective Chris Carter calling and telling residents there is a warrant for them or other issue that requires sending money. If you receive one of these calls, hang up. 

Thieves ripped copper flashing off of a metal building in Trumann, Arkansas, causing over $500,000 in damage to a kitchen cabinet manufacturing business, Tru-Cab.

Two Arkansas men were convicted of fraud and money laundering over a proposed wind farm project in Elm Springs. The pair formed businesses in numerous states to attract investors, but never built the wind farm.

A Hazen, Arkansas man was arrested for the triple-murder of his wife and in-laws.

Ritter communications received $44 million in grants to expand high-speed broadband services for rural Arkansas.

Former Franklin County Sheriff, Anthony Boen, was sentenced to four years in prison for assaulting two inmates in 2018.

Arkansas, Louisiana, and Oklahoma have formed a partnership with the goal of becoming one of four US hydrogen hubs. If the states win the Department of Energy grant, they would develop, produce, and use hydrogen as fuel and manufacturing feedstock.

Pacific Genetech, a vaccines and biologics developer for food safety and animal health, will build a new headquarters in Northwest Arkansas.

Arkansas experienced a $0.60 per gallon average increase in gas prices from February 7th to March 7th, the 29th largest increase out of the 50 states. Alabama had the largest increase at $0.75 per gallon and Hawaii the smallest at $0.29 per gallon. 

Hostess is building a production facility in Arkadelphia, Arkansas. The facility is e operational in the second half of 2023 and employ 150 people. 

Arkansas Doctor Rikhav Vasanwala is facing charges of raping an unconscious patient and recording the act. He is also facing a medical malpractice lawsuit that resulted in the death of a quadriplegic patient.

Arkansas State Police are searching for a missing 17-year-old girl. Katelyn Marie Stark is described as a White female, standing five feet and seven inches, and weighing approximately 250 pounds. She also has blue eyes and medium length brown hair.


*Misc.*
A Wisconsin special counsel determined that $9 million in funds donated by Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg to facilitate in-person and absentee voting, violated state bribery laws.

Twitter suspended the account of Missouri Congresswoman Vicky Hartzler, for posting, “Women’s sports are for women, not men pretending to be women.” (Analyst Comment: Twitter is playing with fire by suspending accounts of Republican politicians while allowing radical and violent rhetoric from their Democrat counterparts. This can easily be interpreted as election interference. As support grows for election reform, expect to see states crackdown on tech giants for this kind of behavior).

Oathkeeper, Joshua James or Arab, Alabama, pleads guilty to seditious conspiracy in plea deal over involvement in January 6th Capitol protests. 

The White House has called for US oil producers to increase production. In a March 2nd interview, White House National Economic Council Deputy Director, Bharat Ramamurti, said “Prices are quite high, the price signal is strong. If folks want to produce more, they can and they should.”

Turkey reports a 54% annualized inflation rate. (Analyst Comment: Turkey’s aggressive attempts to jumpstart their economy through huge infrastructure spending and rock-bottom interest rates have put the country on the path to hyperinflation. Pay close attention to Turkey and Venezuela as we are likely to head down the same path in the future, though this analyst believes we still have a bit of time before the big one hits. While inflation is high now, the economy is slowing to a halt indicating recession / depression ahead. If we are foolish enough to try to print our way out of the collapse, we will soon find ourselves going full Zimbabwe.) 

The ATF has begun sending letters to Form 1 applicants stating that any components purchased to build a Form 1 suppressor are considered a suppressor. (Analyst Comment: In other words, if you buy parts to build or manufacture your own suppressor, and then submit your Form 1 to the ATF, according to this new interpretation, you have committed a felony. Under the new standard you would have to apply for a Form 1 and be approved before buying ANY components to actually build the suppressor.) 

In St. Louis experts met to discuss the threat of earthquakes along the New Madrid fault line. They cite a 7-10% chance of a magnitude 7.0 or greater earthquake in the next 50 years. An earthquake of this magnitude is estimated to displace 850,000 people, destroy bridges, roads and infrastructure in up to eight states including Arkansas.

Congress threatened to hold Big Tech accountable if they don’t censor “misinformation.” (Analyst Comment: Since it is unconstitutional for the US government to censor, they will achieve the same ends by working through big tech. The threats to big tech are largely a show. Big tech players like Facebook have long called for guidance for censorship and are perfectly happy to censor content the US government dislikes. In exchange big tech gets special access to contracts, tax breaks, beneficial legislation, and more.) 

Hungary implements immediate ban of all grain exports. 

New York Attorney General’s attempt to dissolve the NRA was blocked by a New York Supreme Court judge. 

Proud Boys head Enrique Tarrio was arrested and charged with conspiracy over involvement in January 6th protests. (Analyst Comment: Tarrio is a known FBI informant. Many Proud Boys members were directly involved in the “storming of the capitol,” but have not been arrested. Tarrio may be innocent, or his arrest may be part of a larger gambit for the FBI to conceal just how many informants were involved in Jan 6th.)

Chinese Premier, the second highest office in China, will step down after taking the blame for China’s slowing economy and failed growth policies. (Analyst Comment: China is in the midst of severe economic turmoil including a collapsing real estate market and massive wealth inequality. President Xi’s leadership has been questioned due to the failure of his economic policies. This is an attempt for Xi to push the blame on his number two while attempting to remain in power. We will see if gambit works and Xi remains in power in the November elections.) 

YouTube deleted a viral interview with former President Donald Trump that received over 5 million views in 24 hours.

The latest $1.5 trillion federal spending bill includes $2.6 billion to fight “disinformation” and “hate.” The bill states: “Democracy programs supported with funds appropriated by this Act…should, as appropriate…include…efforts to combat weaponized technology, including the misuse of social media to spread disinformation or incite hate.” (Analyst Comment: This is blatant censorship by the federal government. They dropped the pretext and are now directly engaging in efforts to censor information that does not fit government narratives.) 

Genetically modified mosquitoes will be released in California and Florida in an attempt to reduce the number of disease-carrying mosquitoes. The mosquitos were made by a UK biotechnology firm, Oxitec which is funded by the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation.

An eight country working group on digital ID’s released their first report. The working group includes members from Australia, Canada, Finland, Israel, New Zealand, Singapore, the Netherlands and the United Kingdom. The report highlighted 11 principles for digital ID programs: “openness, transparency, reusability, user-centricity, inclusion and accessibility, multilingualism, security and privacy, technology neutrality and data portability, administrative simplicity, preservation of information, and effectiveness and efficiency.” The report also stressed that it will be several years before they achieve interoperability and mutual recognition of digital identities across countries.

Actor Jussie Smollett was sentenced to 150 days in jail for staging racist attack and subsequently lying to police about the incident.

The Department of Homeland Security secretly collected money-transfer records of US citizens, without a warrant. Reclaim the net further reported: “The program, overseen by the Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE) collected data on international and domestic money transfers in excess of $500 from the states of Texas, New Mexico, California, and Arizona. The program also collected transfers to and from Mexico that were in excess of $500.”

Nearly a year after the January 5th pipe bomb attack on the DNC and RNC, a senior FBI whistleblower claimed the FBI asked the Washington field office “to canvass all confidential human sources nationwide for information about the individual and the crime.” (Analyst Comment: This further supports our recent assessment about the January 5th bombing, that the FBI has shown no interest in investigating the incident, and this was likely a “Plan B” in case the “storming of the Capitol” on January 6th didn’t go to plan.)
Full Assessment of January 5th: January 5th DC Bombing Analysis | Arkansas Intel 

Expect ammunition prices to start increasing as underlying commodity prices increase.

Saudi Arabia is considering accepting Chinese Yuan instead of US Dollars for oil trades.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

So ALL this happened in Arkansas? Wow. Didn’t know there was so much global reach…


----------

